# anyone know anything about LINGLONG TIRES??



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

I found them cheap for my 19's few shops selling them, they have the same tread pattern as the toyo t1s
shopping these or general uhp's


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: anyone know anything about LINGLONG TIRES?? (psychouke)*

*ahem* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2833651
i've got them. they're not that bad actually. worth the money i paid anyways. i got a deal i just couldn't refuse. good luck finding any info on them. apparently they're some new tire made by a chinese manufacturer. they have fairly high tread rating and they're a pretty sticky tire. i haven't tested them out all that much in the rain tho. overall im happy with them.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: anyone know anything about LINGLONG TIRES?? (veeko)*

here you go. i found this as well... 
http://www.stephanietires.com/LingLong/ll688.htm


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks i read your thread about them but it wasnt too helpful haha glad you got them and i can get a little reveiw on them now thanks
what size do you have??
and what is the treadwear??


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

anyone else know about these?? i cant find anything


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (staygold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staygold* »_thanks i read your thread about them but it wasnt too helpful haha glad you got them and i can get a little reveiw on them now thanks
what size do you have??
and what is the treadwear??

i've got 225/40/18 on an 18x8" wheel.
can't remember exactly what the tread rating is but im sure any shop that carries them can tell you.
again im really happy with them for the price that i paid however i'd still like to push them around a bit in the rain to see how they react. how much are you getting them for?
here's my little review from the post above...

_Quote »_i've got them. they're not that bad actually. worth the money i paid anyways. i got a deal i just couldn't refuse. good luck finding any info on them. apparently they're some new tire made by a chinese manufacturer. they have fairly high tread rating and they're a pretty sticky tire. i haven't tested them out all that much in the rain tho. overall im happy with them.

i mean it is a uhp tire and they have a good tread rating so... if you're worried and want a better tire spend some more money. i couldn't find any information on them either and i basically took a chance. im happy i did.


_Modified by veeko at 4:42 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

i'm getting them for 198 a peice but mine are 245/35/19 stretched over a 9.5"rear
they look like my toyo t1's i have back there now but 1/4 of the price haha


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (staygold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staygold* »_i'm getting them for 198 a peice but mine are 245/35/19 stretched over a 9.5"rear
they look like my toyo t1's i have back there now but 1/4 of the price haha

i got my 225/40/18s for $100 a piece cash.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

*Re: anyone know anything about LINGLONG TIRES?? (staygold)*

I just got a set of 4 of these, brand new, 215/45/17, for free. They're going to go on my civic si sometime next year, when the original tires are toast. I'll just have to make it a few months on them before i turn in the car (its a lease). I hope they don't explode or give me lead poisoning.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (staygold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *staygold* »_i'm getting them for 198 a peice but mine are 245/35/19 stretched over a 9.5"rear
they look like my toyo t1's i have back there now but 1/4 of the price haha
198?! damn, you can get a good name brand tire for much cheaper than that


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

i cant believe this came back from like 2 years ago hahaha
but anyways show me where you can get a brand name tire in 245/35/19 in canadian funds????


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

http://www.discounttiredirect....rd=19


----------



## staygold (Nov 13, 2006)

Missed the part about Canadian funds??


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

nah i just dont worry bout canadian funds. how much more does it make em?


----------

